# Were number 1 in fatalities



## Huskybill

on yahoo the logging industry is number one in fatalities. Not a time to be number one but it’s true. I’m sure that OSHA will be all over this report. It mentions about needing medical assistance when your deep in the woods.

Working for a elevator engineering company they took the deaths on the job seriously to a whole new level. Today they have a very low number in fatalities. 

I like the saying from the national timber fellers association “ is what I’m about to do safe”
Ask yourself,,,,,on every task. We never know what that tree will take path wise. Don’t let our ego get in the way. Clear a exit path around the trunk before felling. I’m no pro nor consider myself one but I did everything I could to be safe when felling.

The most dangerous jobs are, (once rated)
1. Coal mining,
2. Logging
3. Elevator mechanic

Be safe, don’t work alone, inspect your gear, climbing equipment. Godbless


----------



## Capitalist

Logging has been number one for many years by a wide margin.

Different statistics lump different things together and it changes them.

For instance tree removal is lumped in with landscaping workers.

Last I knew logging was 120 fatalities per 100,000.

As an example it is I believe twenty times more dangerous than being a police officer, firefighter, or emt. 

The statistics are too lumped together imo. 

I would like to see it broken down by specific job title of every group.


----------



## sb47

It would seem to me the farther you are from medical help, the higher the chances are your survival rate will drop for serious injuries. The medical industry calls this the golden hour. Working many miles from medical help slows down response time for paramedics to even arrive.


----------



## Huskybill

I carry a first aid kit in every car. A bigger kit in the truck. My leather belt has holes all around it to the buckle. I purchased larger Guase patches from the pharmaceutical store.

I wanted that foam that melts into the wound to stop the bleeding but they wouldn’t sell it to me. I should of taken a paramedics course. My dad was a medic in the army.


----------



## KiwiBro

Huskybill said:


> I carry a first aid kit in every car. A bigger kit in the truck. My leather belt has holes all around it to the buckle. I purchased larger Guase patches from the pharmaceutical store.
> 
> I wanted that foam that melts into the wound to stop the bleeding but they wouldn’t sell it to me. I should of taken a paramedics course. My dad was a medic in the army.


tampons and pads


----------



## sb47

Huskybill said:


> I carry a first aid kit in every car. A bigger kit in the truck. My leather belt has holes all around it to the buckle. I purchased larger Guase patches from the pharmaceutical store.
> 
> I wanted that foam that melts into the wound to stop the bleeding but they wouldn’t sell it to me. I should of taken a paramedics course. My dad was a medic in the army.




They say a tampon is good for puncture wounds that bleed heavily. Stuff it in the hole and it will swell and stop the bleeding. I bet a Kotex pad would make a good gauze as well.


----------



## sb47

KiwiBro said:


> tampons and pads




lol you beat me to it.


----------



## Huskybill

Sounds good. Cheap on amazon


----------



## David Gruber

I just read an article from US News that had fishing industry as most dangerous as far as number of injuries per 100k workers with logging/forestry 2nd. That was injuries and fatalities combined still not the top 10 list I like to be on


----------



## Skeans

sb47 said:


> It would seem to me the farther you are from medical help, the higher the chances are your survival rate will drop for serious injuries. The medical industry calls this the golden hour. Working many miles from medical help slows down response time for paramedics to even arrive.



At least in Oregon part of working in the woods is being able to call life flight directly out to a job site, is it perfect no but sure increases our chances of survival.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47

Skeans said:


> At least in Oregon part of working in the woods is being able to call life flight directly out to a job site, is it perfect no but sure increases our chances of survival.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If your out very far, life flight is the fastest way out to very remote places for sure. It's great you can call them out directly. Finding a suitable landing area may present some challenges though. And they are far more equipped to deal with serious injuries and probably have better trained paramedics as well. I would rather ride in a helicopter then bounce around in a ambulance for hours down bumpy dirt roads.


----------



## rarefish383

When I went to Philmont Scout Ranch with my son, they had a rule, no Scouts or leaders over 250 pounds. I asked why 250, what if the guy is 6'6" and a star athlete. They said it had nothing to do with the individuals condition. 250 was the limit they put on how much 2 people can carry on a litter. So, if you are looging in the boondocks, there are lots of factors on getting medical attention.


----------



## rarefish383

I put this here out of respect to the EMS Captain that lost his life reported in another thread. If he died removing a tree in his yard, that is not a logging accident. That could help skew the numbers if statisticians lump all chainsaw/tree accidents into logging accidents. It just may be the way the media classifies it.


----------



## Huskybill

My dealer had a land clearing business. His partner cut a limb that crushed his partner between the limb and trunk. Not good.

We have some big state forests here. I’ve been deep in some of them. Vermont has Huge national forests. There’s no shortage of timber there. My cj7 Jeep has been all over my area.
When the trails ended we walked.

At my age 69 yo I can’t picture myself side stepping trees as I’m felling them anymore. I really enjoyed doing firewood. I’m my own boss, hard work, I’m in nature’s beauty all day long.


----------



## derwoodii

2019 Arborist data is in 

http://dripline.net/accident-reports/accident-stats-older-years/


----------



## Haironyourchest

I don't get why guys climb some of these trees? Given, we don't see the surrounding area on the ground in that clip...


----------



## rarefish383

Haironyourchest said:


> I don't get why guys climb some of these trees? Given, we don't see the surrounding area on the ground in that clip...


Like you said, we don't see the surroundings. I grew up in, and retired from a Residential Tree Service. We very seldon threw a whole tree across a yard, even if there was room. We would rope the top out, and block the tree down in firewood size pieces. The majority of our work was in the high rent areas of Washington DC. You just didn't tear up those lawns. Some guys at AS say we were crazy to spend the time to do that. It's obvious they don't make the money we did. Wealthy people pay crazy money to have things done their way. We've had customers comment on neighbors yards that had trees dropped across them and were patched up, top soil, seed,straw. Several years later the imprint was still in the yard, and the contractor grade seed was a different color. If we had too we would dig up a bush to drop the blocks in and replant it when we were done. Personally, if someone took the time to take the tree down in small pieces and not damage anything, we called them a pro. If they told the customer the only way to do it was throw it across the yard, and patch up the damage, we called them a fly by night hack.

In the above video I call the climber lazy. He tied his pull line just as high as he could reach. To get the limb to break over he had to cut his notch off, pulling the butt out and smacking himself all about the head and shoulders. If he had of taken 5 minutes and used a 12' pole saw o put his pull line in the top of the limb, his ground man could have pulled it free and he wouldn't have got slapped.


----------



## Huskybill

A pole saw to cut all the smaller limbs first. Been there done that, didn’t have to climb. One limb at a time working my way up.


----------



## green machine

derwoodii said:


> 2019 Arborist data is in
> 
> http://dripline.net/accident-reports/accident-stats-older-years/
> View attachment 786286



the moment u know god loves u a lot


----------



## Ted Jenkins

derwoodii said:


> 2019 Arborist data is in
> 
> http://dripline.net/accident-reports/accident-stats-older-years/
> View attachment 786286




All they way around looked pretty stupid like this was his first job. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins

i would bet there are other areas that are dangerous too, but logging and tree work are very bad. You get paid extra for doing jobs with out preparation so cutting corners has its reward until it rips your arm off or kills you. About a year ago a young guy from my town was doing some work out of town and was limbing on a down slope until the log crushed him. Apparently he was in too big of a hurry to stay safe. I have heard that story before. Thanks


----------



## Marine5068

Huskybill said:


> on yahoo the logging industry is number one in fatalities. Not a time to be number one but it’s true. I’m sure that OSHA will be all over this report. It mentions about needing medical assistance when your deep in the woods.
> 
> Working for a elevator engineering company they took the deaths on the job seriously to a whole new level. Today they have a very low number in fatalities.
> 
> I like the saying from the national timber fellers association “ is what I’m about to do safe”
> Ask yourself,,,,,on every task. We never know what that tree will take path wise. Don’t let our ego get in the way. Clear a exit path around the trunk before felling. I’m no pro nor consider myself one but I did everything I could to be safe when felling.
> 
> The most dangerous jobs are, (once rated)
> 1. Coal mining,
> 2. Logging
> 3. Elevator mechanic
> 
> Be safe, don’t work alone, inspect your gear, climbing equipment. Godbless


one of the most dangerous occupations is actually in the Navy working aboard an aircraft carrier.
Or so it was reported.


----------



## rarefish383

Some where, maybe in insurance info, I read that most accidents aren't accidents, they are caused by human failure, and it usually takes 3 points of failure to cause the accident. When I was at UPS, I was on the safety committee. We had one class that started with an actual film of one of our delivery drivers. He was sitting at a red light, the light turned green and he pulled off, and a young kid hit him in a sports car at over 100 MPH, killing both kids in the car. The whole accident was on a red light camera. The police did not charge the UPS driver. The question to the class was whose fault was the accident. I was the only person in the class that said our driver. Not because I'm that smart. I just know, that UPS always blames our drivers. When I was asked to explain, I used the 3 points of failure. In the video, the driver was looking at his computer board when the light turned green, looked up and took off. That was two points of failure, he wasn't paying attention, and he didn't look Left, Right, Left before taking off. A third point of failure was the kid going 100MPH

In the above video, I knew before I clicked on it what was going to happen. You had a top that was entangled in another top. A tag line that was set too low to have any leverage on the top. Points of failure? Tag line should have been high enough that the ground man could have pulled the top free, while the hinge was still attached, using the hinge to guide it. Tying the tag line too low. The climber had to cut his hinge completely through before it came free, then the ground man just pulled the butt out a few feet.

No one likes to be told they caused an accident. But, when you sit down and analyze one, you might find things that would have prevented it. It doesn't always take 3 points of failure, but, when you go back and start looking, you usually can find three things.

Most people say, that's just stupid, nobody is going to do all of that stuff. They are right, it's hard work to pay attention every minute you are awake. But, if more people did, there might be a lot less accidents.


----------



## JTM

Yep, logging has always had one of the highest, if not the highest, fatality rates. A lot of factors involved.


----------



## JTM

Arborists are not in the same industry classification as logging. So if you read about fatal occupational injury rates you need to know how they are derived. The Bureau of Labor Statistics uses the NAICS code to report fatal injury rates by industry. Arborists fall under Landscaping Services. Logging has its own code. So you can see there might be some disparity when comparing the two, from the BLS data anyway.


----------



## Dave P 71801

This is something I don’t talk about much but I think by far I had the most deadly job there is from July of 2001 till April of 2007 I served as an EOD tech (Explosive Ordinance Disposal) in the USMC during that time I was deployed on 5 combat tours (3 in Afghanistan & 2 in Iraq) my battalion had a 75% casualty rate and I lost a lot of friends and 95% of my hearing.


----------



## purdyite

Worked for electric utilities for 38 years, sat in on all the safety meetings. Thinking about it, I have to make myself stop and think about the hazards, and whether I am using the PPE, before I make the next move. At work, we would get "do better" talks. So I came up with a saying that has managed to stick in my head: "Don't say, 'I knew better'; DO better!" Too many times we think or say I knew better than to ___________...(fill in the blank); we really need to quit saying that! Just DO better. My $0.02


----------



## pdqdl

Capitalist said:


> ... For instance tree removal is lumped in with landscaping workers.



This is an old post, but the information is so wrong, I thought I should correct it.
Even "Landscaping" is divided into different worker's compensation classes.
9102 Park NOC. This is the most common classification used for lawn care companies and includes many related functions such as mowing, weeding, grounds maintenance, raking, fertilizing, and limited trimming and planting operations. Generally this class code is best suited for lawn care companies providing routine lawn services.​or
0042 Landscaping is distinguished from lawn care in that many of the tasks related to this class include new landscaping verses the maintenance of existing landscaping. Related work includes laying out grounds and retaining walls, planting, excavation, and sprinkler installation. Applies to employees primarily engaged in planning, clearing, grading, laying of sod, seeding, and planting necessary for landscape installation operations. Planting of trees, shrubs, and flowers are classified to this code along with general gardening activities.​
Tree service falls under this category:
0106 Tree pruning, spraying, and repairing is a specialized classification due to potential height exposure and the utilization of specific equipment such as chainsaws and sheers. This class may include pruning, removal, grinding, harvesting, and driving.​or #6217 Tree removal operations-limited number from developed sites-​​
Logging or timber harvesting is NCCI code 2702.
"*Applies to all types of logging and tree removal operations regardless of the size of timber being harvested or removed. Applies to insured that produce wood for grinding pulp for paper production."*​​*There are a LOT of class codes, and it can be difficult to be sure what class you are working in. Consult with this comprehensive list:





Workers Compensation Class Codes- NCCI Alphabetical List


Workers compensation class codes for NCCI insurance classification in alphabetical order.




www.workerscompensationshop.com




*


----------



## softdown

Pretty sure that the logging industry is a lot safer than it used to be. Attitude and priorities have a lot to do with that. I remember the 70's when people used to walk around on hill tops with lightning coming down. They were generally healthy and happy and care free.
Now a lot of people are afraid of their own shadow and terrified of dying. All the while guzzling anti-depressants and other medications. 

I think drug and alcohol abuse plays a heavy role in many industrial accidents. 

I don't see how processing multi-ton objects sticking way up in the air will ever be truly safe. Chainsaw alone has danger written all over it.


----------

